# Popping sound



## Jim L.I.

Hello to all. I have a deluxe 28 (921035) with the polar force 250cc. Got it new Dec.2013. Never had a problem till this year. Starts right up but get shuddering and popping sound. Did tune up and ran great. Yesterday clearing snow runs rough on idle, sputters and pops on full throttle. Under load runs great, no sounds at all. Only thing I did different is I used reg. Treated gas where I always used hi test in the past. Dealer said to not use high test. New gas with startron . Have another blower worked great with same gas. Starts on first pull. Stumped. Didn't change gas filter but wouldn't run perfect under load if it was clogged. Plug is clean and dry. Any ideas would be appreciated. Don't want to bring to dealer incase we get more snow.


----------



## Jim L.I.

Just to add. Did tune up last summer, and started it last month. Ran great. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'd try a different plug just in case the conductor cracked inside the shell or something else happened that isn't visually apparent.

Might want to pull the bowl off the carb and see what's in there and if the float looks ok.


----------



## Jim L.I.

Hi, put a brand new plug in. Will look at today. Maybe take bottom of carb off. Don't want to open a can of worms. Thanks


----------



## SmokinBuddha

I started using my Hydro Pro 32 for the 1st time on Saturday, started up the snowblower after I took a break and heard a loud popping sound and small flames shooting out from the hole. What caused the loud popping sound and the flames to shoot out from the hole?


----------



## bad69cat

When they are shooting sparks and popping they are running lean - you need to stop the machine and look at the carb. Don't let it run hot like that for very long...... 

Either you have a dirty carb or it's not adjusted right (if it's adjustable - some are not)


----------



## RedOctobyr

I thought a few things could result in backfiring out of the muffler? Including an exhaust valve not closing fully, and maybe something like the spark plug not firing properly, letting a dose of raw, unburned fuel suddenly hit the hot muffler, which ignites it. 

I have gotten backfires on my L-head Tecumseh when I'd suddenly reduce the throttle to idle, but I'm not sure of the exact cause in that case.


----------



## vmaxed

SmokinBuddha said:


> I started using my Hydro Pro 32 for the 1st time on Saturday, started up the snowblower after I took a break and heard a loud popping sound and small flames shooting out from the hole. What caused the loud popping sound and the flames to shoot out from the hole?


When you start the snowblower after it's warm put the choke on and it won't pop,these new engines are run lean.


----------



## Jim L.I.

Well I switched back to premium gas, and popping went away. Running perfect again.


----------



## hfjeff

There are no adjustments on many of these carbs except idle. I had a 4 year old Deluxe 28 with the Briggs that would backfire every time I would turn the throttle down to idle. I called a very reputable local Ariens dealer and he said it is due to the manufacturers leaning them out for emissions and there is basically nothing they can do. Took off the carb and cleaned the entire thing and put back together and same thing. I know this is not your exact problem, but just giving you a heads up if you are thinking carb adjustments-there probably aren't any. I would also have blue flames coming out the muffler when it had to work pretty hard(not good). Maybe check to see if it is tightly fastened to intake so it is not sucking air. The good news is you can get a replacement carb for these fairly cheap off ebay or Amazon if you wanted to try a different one.


----------



## Jim L.I.

Talked to Arien and the dealer. Have to throttle down slowly and it won't backfire. Never had a problem with power, but my friend just bought the newest model and has a bigger motor.


----------



## skutflut

Jim L.I. said:


> Well I switched back to premium gas, and popping went away. Running perfect again.


Was the regular gas you were using E85 by any chance? All the manuals I have read say not to use anything more than 10% ethanol in the gas. 

E85 is 15% ethenol and will bugger up fuel systems, run badly, cause early cavities in children and dogs, and probably end life as we know it on earth.


----------



## RedOctobyr

E85 is not 15% ethanol. It's 85% ethanol, only 15% gas. And would not be appropriate for use in typical small engines. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E85


----------



## 928Honda9horse

I know this is an old thread but my friend just bought this very machine this week, slightly used, it is as you described on high idle, and surging on low idle, with choke it is more useable, did you have this surging issue on low idle?


----------



## CO Snow

You’re not likely to get a response. The original poster hasn’t posted anything for 5 years.


----------



## ST1100A

skutflut said:


> Was the regular gas you were using E85 by any chance? All the manuals I have read say not to use anything more than 10% ethanol in the gas.
> 
> E85 is 15% ethenol and will bugger up fuel systems, run badly, cause early cavities in children and dogs, and probably end life as we know it on earth.


E85 is 85% Ethanol, designed for 'Flex-Fuel' automobiles. E15 is 15% Ethanol.


----------



## 928Honda9horse

CO Snow said:


> You’re not likely to get a response. The original poster hasn’t posted anything for 5 years.


I agree, but I found it interesting because he had a lot of the symptoms that this machine is having and he solved his issues with non ethanol fuel, VS the 87 we know to have at least E10


----------



## ST1100A

The Ethanol takes place of Gasoline so it will cause a slight bit of 'Lean' conditions, that will make a little bit of a difference because you have more gas now with Ethanol free fuel so it was 'Richened' a little bit.


----------



## 928Honda9horse

ST1100A said:


> The Ethanol takes place of Gasoline so it will cause a slight bit of 'Lean' conditions, that will make a little bit of a difference because you have more gas now with Ethanol free fuel so it was 'Richened' a little bit.


well guaranteed there is enough "richness" for it to run well enough to burn off to nothing, and drain the carb too, he can run it out, he can start again with pure fuel after that! more snow on the way this month we are not out of the woods yet!


----------

